# How do I get my birds to like me?



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

My pigeons don't like me. They either run away or peck the heck out of my hand.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kairi

First of all, pigeons will act like they don't like you, when really they do, they just are being pigeons and playing or defending their territory. My babies that I raised from 4 days old, treat me like dirt sometimes, unless I have a peanut in my hand. then I am their best friends. It is okay, they love me, I can tell, and I play with them anyway. Some days they peck my hands, other days they are content to let me pick them up, and they fly to my shoulders and hang-out for a while.

How long have you had them and how old are they?

I have some that run away, which means they are a little scared and don't trust me, as I did not raise them from birth, and some of them are just getting used to me.

Try feeding them only from your hand for a while, that mike make them come around. Also there s nothing like a peanut to turn an otherwise indifferent pigeon into a pet! LOL I have one that flies to my hands when I have peanuts, a big pigeon, that is normally not that friendly. He looks big and akward trying to sit on my hand, but he does just for a peanut.

The more time you spend with them, and feed them from your hand the tamer they will get. Some more then others, depending on their history, whether you got them after they were all grown up, or whether you raised them by hand, or if they were abused at one time, they have a hard time trusting humans.

Treesa


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Kairi, 
My Dudley who I've had for almost a year loves me to pieces but will still peck the living poop out of my hand every now and then when the mood hits him. Glinda who I've had for 3 months till runs away from me grunting until I catch her then she will calm down while being rubbed. I guess it takes time and depends on the bird itself. 
I hope they come around and let you handle then soon.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Flight Or Fight*

These are the 2 responses you get from any living creature. Tameness comes from nonthreatening behaviors. Standing still for a long time and watching. Or handfeeding your pigeons. All these things take time like having a relationship. Also accepting each pigeon for who they are. God bless.


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

I wish my birds would fly on to my shoulder. but, most all of them will eat out of my hand. should I just use a regular peanut or can it be salted? Or is salt bad for them? Will your birds fly out of a tree and on to you to get the nut, or just off a nearby perch in the loft? I only have one pigeon that I really know trusts me, and thats Angel. She'll lay on my lap for a long time. Somtimes I'll stroke her feathers, and somtimes she'll just sit there and fall asleep.  I love my Angel! But all of my pigeons but four grew up with me at my house, and they will make an effort to come after me! I might be standing there and they'll reach out and peck all the living out of my head.  But the funny thing is, I didn't raise Angel, somone gave her to me, and she's my kindest. But the poor girl has wing lies rite now......
O well, u guys make me so jelous!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Kairi,

If you give them peanuts they must be raw (i.e., not roasted or salted). I always try to get small, rounded peanuts for the pigeons. Other occasional treats our pigeons enjoy are the little green hemp seeds.

We have quite a few pigeons in the aviary and although they accept us as pretty much 'part of the furniture', most of them still retain the independent attitude they had as ferals (or lost homers in some cases) before being rescued due to their disabilities or illnesses. That is, they have no fear of us but are not what one would call 'friendly'. 

But, because they are such individuals, there are exceptions. Neither were raised from tiny babies by Cynthia, but were found around fledging age. At some point, they decided that they like people. One will coo at me for attention, and loves to be stroked and preened, and given twigs for a nest she doesn't need. The other will get on heads, arms or shoulders, dance, preen and generally use us as mobile perches. 

Believe me, sometimes I have little red marks all over my hands from being 'brutally attacked' by the pigeons when I check them for eggs (we replace them with plastic ones), or have 'play fights' with them 

I never mind that at all. I like to see the pigeons just being what they are, retaining their defense mechanisms and - in _their_ 'home' - interacting with me on _their_ terms. The main thing, as I said in another thread, is that they trust us and they know that we would not harm them.

John


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Food is your main key. I get mine to eat out of my hand. This is done by keeping them just a little hungry. Then let them come to you. I sit on the floor and whistle and shake the feed can. This is their call to food. Everytime I feed them from the time the babies are in the nest and I am feeding their parents, I whistle and shake the can. I like to whistle the circus theme. When the birds start to come, I put out my hand full of feed and they come to me. My motions are slow and dileberate. Do not make any sudden moves or they will all fly and you will have to start over. After my birds have been eating out of my hand, I go into the loft without food or without whistling and just sit on the floor still. Here they come curious. The peck my shoes, my wedding ring, hop up on my legs etc. The key is let them come to you. Also I have found the tamest birds are those that I handle in the nest. Condition them to food and they will be your friend.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

"I wish my birds would fly onto my shoulder..." Kairi, be careful what you wish for because it might come true. When ever my pigeon is doing his daily outdoor exercise and I go out to work in the yard, I hear a lound "flap flap flap flap" and there he is on my shoulder or head. If I venture out to far from "his area" he flies back until I come back and there is my grey "parrot" again. Yep, just be patient.


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

I think that might be helpful because I have pigeons that don't come into the loft at all and one of them has even attracted a wild pigeon hanging around that he/she paired up with.   .....sigh...... oh well. I'll try all your guys advice,  and thanks for it!


----------

